# Thin womb lining and surrogacy



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello, 

I was wondering if anyone could help.  I have had 3 ICSI treatments, producing grade 1 embies (albeit a maximum of 1 or 2 each time), but my womb lining won't get above 7mm.  At that thickness some NHS clinics won't do the transfer.  I have tried everything, Viagra, accupuncture, herbs, vitamins, heat etc. with no change in thickness.

Would this be a suitable 'reason' to explore surrogacy?  Two clinics I have attended have told me that my womb lining is seriously curtailing my chances of becoming pregnant. 

I feel a bit ungrateful as I know a lot of women have more 'serious' complaints, but I'm due to start another 3 ICSI treatments and wondered if it was a waste of our time (and loss of sanity) continuing through to ET.  I have had 2 miscarriages now, attributed to my thin womb lining and I don't know if I can go through seeing a double blue line again, just to miscarry a week later.  

Any thoughts?

Yvonne


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes you should be able to look at surrogacy. 

Try www.surrogacyuk.org.uk (i think!!) or www.surrogacy.org.uk !! 

I assume that your eggs are ok so you would be looking for a host surrogate ??

T xx


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi tashja, 

Thanks for replying!  Yes we would like to use my eggs and DH's sperm, as our embies seemto be fine, my womb lining is the thing that is letting us fall at the final hurdle.  I'll look into the agency you've recommended.

Yvonne


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Yvonne

I now have 4 children, the first born via straight surrogacy and then 3 years later I got pregnant myself and 3 more children quickly followed. I had been trying for a baby for 13 years before I finally carried a baby to term. Having found my fertility I decided to share it with others and so far I have helped 2 couples become parents and hope to help another couple later in the year.

I too turned to surrogacy due to having a problem with my womb lining. Mine was around 6mm and I had a number of IVF cycles abandoned as at my hospital the policy was not to transfer embryos if the womb lining was less than 7mm. They liked it be be 9mm. I was advised to have several attempts of IVF before pursuing surrogacy. I spent about 2 years trying various drugs to thicken my womb lining but nothing worked. It took over a year just to have one single cycle of IVF! By this time we had been trying for a baby for 10 years and I felt enough was enough. I could have tried host surrogacy but decided to try straight surrogacy as I was concerned about the health implications of taking fertility drugs over a long period of time.

I then went on to have more children myself after our surrogate child was born. No one knows why my fertility changed. I do not know if my womb lining is any thicker than it was before but I have carried 5 babies over the last 7 years. 

Everyone reaches a point when they feel enough is enough. I think you will know when the time is right for you to look at other options. Some people never know why they cannot get pregnant. Some people produce perfect embryos but they won't implant. People turn to surrogacy for many different reasons. Some women are born without a womb or have had a hysterectomy. Others can get pregnant but to be pregnant would be life threatening for them or their baby. Some women have had a number of miscarriages, others have had repeated IVF failure etc. Whatever the reason, surrogacy could be the answer for you.

Jayne.


----------

